# Doncaster - November (IHS)



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Hello All!*

*Just wondered if anyone is going to the "West Midlands Branch Meeting" at The Dome in Doncaster. I presume it will be another show, just on a slightly smaller scale to the September show?  *


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

LuLu said:


> *Hello All!*
> 
> *Just wondered if anyone is going to the "West Midlands Branch Meeting" at The Dome in Doncaster. I presume it will be another show, just on a slightly smaller scale to the September show?  *


We shall be going. To be honest I think it will be just as busy as the normal Doncaster shows


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i didn't realise it was a "west midlands branch" meeting, i'll probably be there regardless i haven't missed a donny for something like the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

James_and_Hana said:


> We shall be going. To be honest I think it will be just as busy as the normal Doncaster shows


*Oooooh goodie! I loved your cresties in September! I would have bought 2 of them too... If I hadnt overspent already!  Hopefully this time I will get something!  :2thumb:*



kirsten said:


> i didn't realise it was a "west midlands branch" meeting, i'll probably be there regardless i haven't missed a donny for something like the last 2-3 years.


*Thats what its stated as on the IHS website *shrugs* but it seems to just be like another show so I've decided I'm going to head down again! *
*Hopefull it will be just as good as the September show! :mrgreen: *


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Coming down from Edinburgh on the Saturday for this, and staying Saturday night! Woooop! Accommodation booked! :mrgreen: Unfortunately, I am not a morning person, so dont too much like the idea of getting up at about 3 or 4 in the morning to drive down! So staying away it is! *


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Coast to Coast Exotics will be there again, with some excellent deals on vivs, lights, heaters, bowls, etc etc etc! Usual place, bottom corner. See you all there!


----------



## shug (Sep 18, 2011)

Wer going from scotland too stayn on the sat aswell,


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

im going to :2thumb:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

shug said:


> Wer going from scotland too stayn on the sat aswell,





PythonPaul said:


> im going to :2thumb:


*Yayyy! Fellow Scots!  Since we dont get our own rep show, we have to traipse away down south *

*Hardly fair, considering we as a COUNTRY, dont even get one! :censor:*


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

am off to see the guys at big yellow gecko stall for some giant leops get in soo happy now :2thumb:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm hoping to go, it'll be my first rep show, been to the BTS show a couple of times, but have all the spiders I want now
I'll be looking for some nice leos :2thumb:


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Im just wondering are the shows open to anybody? If so how much is entry and so forth? Any details would be muchly appreciated 
Many Thanks
Adam


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yep its open to public, £5 or £6 entry i think. i shall be there again


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Quality  Ill be there  everyone look out for me you wont miss me im on crutches and gor a big metal cage on my leg :notworthy: hehe


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

Atonks said:


> Quality  Ill be there  everyone look out for me you wont miss me im on crutches and gor a big metal cage on my leg :notworthy: hehe


U will enjoy, just be carefull cos it was mad and very busy just watch ur leg


----------



## ally009 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi how do you go about selling things at donny I have some ij to shift would like to sell sown there.
Any info appreciated


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

ally009 said:


> Hi how do you go about selling things at donny I have some ij to shift would like to sell sown there.
> Any info appreciated


contact ihs through their website and book a table you'll need to be member though: victory:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

me and the missus will be there on the hunt for some nice morelia and a male woma


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

does the doncaster show go on all weekend?
and is it open to the public both days?
i heard you can only get in if your a member of the ihs?


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

also what are the directions and opening time please


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Southerncopperhead said:


> does the doncaster show go on all weekend?
> and is it open to the public both days?
> i heard you can only get in if your a member of the ihs?


 
its only open 6th of november, open to the public no need to be a member.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

chris_wade said:


> its only open 6th of november, open to the public no need to be a member.


Looking forward to it... although I will be very broke and DEFINITELY NOT coming home with anything this time...


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

beaniebopps said:


> Looking forward to it... although I will be very broke and DEFINITELY NOT coming home with anything this time...


 
haha dint you say that last time . how is she settling in?


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

chris_wade said:


> haha dint you say that last time . how is she settling in?


She settling in great, and I've just bought an adult pair so I can breed next season :blush: However I have been good and sold one of my royals, so I'm not just spending and spending lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

wow an adult pair, maybe enough for some more beetles still .


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

cant wait its getting nearer


----------



## BuD (May 13, 2010)

can you pay on the door?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

BuD said:


> can you pay on the door?


*Oui. £5 for general public, £2.50 for IHS Members *


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Anyone else decided they're going to head to this?  *


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

We are now up to 130 + tables, so hoping for a good turn out on the day :2thumb:


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*doncaster*



Janine00 said:


> We are now up to 130 + tables, so hoping for a good turn out on the day :2thumb:


do you know if there are any tables left please?


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

studley said:


> do you know if there are any tables left please?


 Details of who to call are in this thread.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/767946-donny-show-6th-november-faqs.html


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

any1 takin giant leos??????


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

We should be heading down again this month :mrgreen:.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Only 1 week to go everyone! EXTRACITED! *


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going, i cant wait. Breaking my Doncaster verginity! .. I have a list of what i want/look out for! So excited.


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

We have a couple of tables there selling various Australian gecko's.

Does anyone know who will be selling frozen rat's there?


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

just a week to go now
i'm so excited
i'm gonna break my donny virginity too 
got a mean list, i can't wait


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Out of interest but at Doncaster are you allowed to sell other peoples animals on your stall or does it all have to be surplus that you have bred yourself?

Also if you sell for others should you then have one of these pet shop licenses or the like?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

MoreliaUK said:


> Out of interest but at Doncaster are you allowed to sell other peoples animals on your stall or does it all have to be surplus that you have bred yourself?
> 
> Also if you sell for others should you then have one of these pet shop licenses or the like?


From what i have seen lots of people sell other peoples animals from their tables on the QT as a favour for pals, chums and fellow hobbyist breeders. This only becomes a problem when the seller is doing it on a large scale and for profit which obviously means you are not selling surplus stock.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

People who have pet shop licences are only allowed to sell dry goods at the show, and not animals. The reason we are allowed to have reptile show's is because they are breeders meetings, where hobbyists are allowed to sell any suplus stock they have bred. Anyone caught doing other than this will be dealt with very strictly indeed, as they would be putting our breeders meetings very much at risk.


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Janine00 said:


> People who have pet shop licences are only allowed to sell dry goods at the show, and not animals. The reason we are allowed to have reptile show's is because they are breeders meetings, where hobbyists are allowed to sell any suplus stock they have bred. Anyone caught doing other than this will be dealt with very strictly indeed, as they would be putting our breeders meetings very much at risk.


But are there people who should have PSL's that don't have who sell at these shows? At what point is it deemed that you should have a PSL?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

MoreliaUK said:


> But are there people who should have PSL's that don't have who sell at these shows? At what point is it deemed that you should have a PSL?


 when you have a shop or business that is selling animals i.e. a pet shop or animal wholesale trader.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

MoreliaUK said:


> But are there people who should have PSL's that don't have who sell at these shows? At what point is it deemed that you should have a PSL?


As I'm just a small hobbyist who has decided to have a go at breeding a couple of my animals and have also volunteered some of my time to support my local rep club - I'll leave the politicking (is there such a word)?? to others with a few more brain cells than the half of one I have left, and a lot more time on their hands that they cannot find anything they would rather do with than debate such things on forums :whistling2:

However, what I will say is that if there is anyone that wants to let me know if there is someone there who does actually have a pet shop licence *and* is trading live animals at the show, I will make sure I bring this information to the notice of the IHS chairman or other committee members who may be present on the day. I enjoy these show's and don't see why I should stand by and do nothing if there are a few idiots who are willing to risk the future of breeders meetings just for a few extra bucks.:bash:

I am likely to be the one that is older than dust and putting on peoples wristbands... regards... J


----------



## Reptile442 (Jul 22, 2011)

3 days to go cant wait!

hoping to get 4-5 royals, about 3 corns and some supplies


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*3 sleeps to gooo! I am getting all giddy! :blush:*

*I know the usual suspects attending with regards to Cresties etc, but is anyone taking any Chili Rose Tarantulas? (I'm not entirely sure of proper names or if that is spelled properly etc, but I'm to pick up for a man at my work if anyone has any)*

*I look forward to this and meeting more faces than I did last time!  *


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

birthday on saturday, boro match on the telly, fireworks on the night, doncaster on sunday to spend ma birthday money(and savings) then home to have a fire in the back yard and a few glasses :mf_dribble: perfect weekend


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*We will be there*

Hi All, only a few days to go to the show, it should be a good one as always. We will be there with a large range of inverts, including mantids, cockroaches, stick insects, assassin bugs etc as well as loads of spiderlings, (including Chile rose in both colour forms, Green bottle blues and Red knees) so hope to see some of you there on the day.

Regards

Graham & janice


----------



## Hector1 (Aug 15, 2011)

What time does this finish?? I cant seem to find it out

Paul


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Hector1 said:


> What time does this finish?? I cant seem to find it out
> 
> Paul


*I think I read somewhere its like 4ish? But some people will maybe leave earlier when they've sold all of their livestock? *shrug* *


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

When we run out of snakes 'n stuff to sell :whistling2:

Last time, people were packing up and starting to go from about 4pm onwards, so likely to be after that.... depending on how sales are going etc. Not sure if there is a set 'finish' time, but I know I'll be ready to give out by around 6pm:lol2:


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

what are the entrance fees to get in and are child free and if so tup to what age


----------



## Celisuis (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been told that It is free to get in on Sunday 

However I do assume the £5 will be normal

I'm trasping up with the family - 120mile round trip so not too bad.

I now have Ginger Hair  - and I am on the lookout for some burms


----------



## Reptile442 (Jul 22, 2011)

are you allowed to go out like back to the car to put some stuff in it and then come back in or when your out you stay out?


----------



## Celisuis (Jul 5, 2011)

Should be able to - you normally get given a band, which allows you to get back in.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Celisuis said:


> I have been told that It is free to get in on Sunday
> 
> However I do assume the £5 will be normal
> 
> ...


*I'm travelling 442.2miles:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## Celisuis (Jul 5, 2011)

Oooo Look at you ^^ Haha..

1 Day to Go Guys!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sad. I can't go as we're skint.  I have already been twice this year and I came home with a pair of Hoehnelli Chameleons last time even though I wasn't going to buy anything. :lol2:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

i'm excited now!gonna stay round later try and pick up some deals


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

gutted cant go today


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

we have dates yet for 2012?


----------

